# new av



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

<-------------------


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats pretty cute! Great photo of Shane :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice. He a cutie. :tongue:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! What a cutie! Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i like it better than the one where it looks lie im torturing him and stuffing his face in the cam


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well now he looks like you are dangling a treat in front of his nose :tongue:

But I agree, much better avatar now!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i was dangling evo red


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

hehe! So cuuuuuuuute!!!! He looks like the dog from the Beggin' Strips commercial (hope that dog got fed better treats than Beggin' Strips, though!!!), going "gimme! gimme! gimme! gimme! gimme! IT'S EVO RED!"


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Much better picture... very cute. 
He's a very handsome boy! You should post pics of him more often.:biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Agree, you should post more pictures of him more often. He looks like a real sweetie!


----------

